# USVI Charter



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Hey everyone, just heard an ugly rumour, USVI requires all passengers aboard sailing vessels to wear a PFD at all times while under way? Seems pretty strange because that sure wasn't the case last summer, any input?


----------



## Freesail99 (Feb 13, 2006)

I always wear even when it's calm a belt style PFD. If seas start to act up, I slip on a PFD. I have no issues with that.


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

I believe that has now changed. A misunderstsanding.


----------

